# GT Fury - Carbon DH is here in 2010



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Certainly looks much nicer than the Lahar. How come no chatter about this, I hadn't heard anything about it until I picked up a copy of Decline yesterday? I think it looks sick, a carbon fiber DH bike is overdue IMO.

Bikemag article here


----------



## RESISTANCE (Jul 12, 2007)

No rear coil? BLASPHEMY! Also, single pivot? Aren't DW-link, Horst and VPP the selling points these days? 

I don't think carbon fiber is coming any time soon, the methods of properly laying the fabric is too hard to mass produce with good quality control. If it does happen it will be crazy expensive and rare. I'd love to dream though.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

I posted this quite a few weeks if not months ago

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=428967&highlight=gt+sneak+peak


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

so, they're combining weight-weenie bikes with the stereotypical 50 pound god machine that you'd expect to see on a DH trail?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> I posted this quite a few weeks if not months ago
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=428967&highlight=gt+sneak+peak


I figured it had been discussed before... searched but didn't find anything. Just seemed weird that there hadn't been a discussion, never mind.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

GT uses I-drive... depending on who you talk to, a lot of people like it and say it's very efficient.

I, personally, don't care for it all too much, but that bikes sure is NICE lookin'.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man that would be so cool...I would spend massive amounts of dollars for one and take it on a ride.....maybe hit a few rocks and compromise the frames....then what do I do???

for me that bike is a worthless piece of junk


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man that would be so cool...I would spend massive amounts of dollars for one and take it on a ride.....maybe hit a few rocks and compromise the frames....then what do I do???
> 
> for me that bike is a worthless piece of junk


You know, Carbon that weighs the same as Aluminum and is far stronger and more resistant to impact. One of the points of the fury is that it's not a superlight bike. In fact, IIRC, it weighs about the same as your average aluminum DH bike, and is therefore stronger.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man that would be so cool...I would spend massive amounts of dollars for one and take it on a ride.....maybe hit a few rocks and compromise the frames....then what do I do???
> 
> for me that bike is a worthless piece of junk


And there it is. I love how people are still scared of CF when it's way stronger than most of the metal frames out there. I wouldn't be worried about frame failure on this bike any more than I would on any metal frame on the market.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Nut! said:


> You know, Carbon that weighs the same as Aluminum and is far stronger and more resistant to impact. One of the points of the fury is that it's not a superlight bike. In fact, IIRC, it weighs about the same as your average aluminum DH bike, and is therefore stronger.


in my area we brush against rocks all the time....we have scratches on our frames...if my frame was carbon then those scratches would compromise the frame....doing 5 foot drops throughout the whole trail I doubt the bike would last a year most likely 2 to 3 months


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Downhilling is gay anyway. We should all switch to road. Maybe even cyclocross... yeah.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> for me that bike is a worthless piece of junk


Its not even out yet and you're knocking it down for reasons that haven't even been proven yet.

Carbon Fiber, when fabricated correctly, is actually a lot stronger than you think.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> in my area we brush against rocks all the time....we have scratches on our frames...if my frame was carbon then those scratches would compromise the frame....doing 5 foot drops throughout the whole trail I doubt the bike would last a year most likely 2 to 3 months


Again, you're used to superlight Carbon Fiber being used in XC racing, where weight, not strength, is key. Why not give this bike, which is designed for use in situations that you've described, a chance?

EDIT: From the article:


> The engineers have gone so far in their testing of the fury frame they have even, albeit not so scientifically, banged on it to failure with a ball peen hammer-and it did not fail quickly. This frame was designed to be tough, the engineers assured us that *rock impacts should not be an issue.*"


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Nut! said:


> Again, you're used to superlight Carbon Fiber being used in XC racing, where weight, not strength, is key. Why not give this bike, which is designed for use in situations that you've described, a chance?
> 
> EDIT: From the article:
> 
> ...


WTF does this mean and *it did not fail quickly*...sorry I am not buying it


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Its not even out yet and you're knocking it down for reasons that haven't even been proven yet.
> 
> Carbon Fiber, when fabricated correctly, is actually a lot stronger than you think.


carbon fiber is very strong....stronger then aluminum but if you scratch the carbon fiber then it becomes very weak....it would be equivalent to a crack in metal


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> in my area we brush against rocks all the time....we have scratches on our frames...if my frame was carbon then those scratches would compromise the frame....doing 5 foot drops throughout the whole trail I doubt the bike would last a year most likely 2 to 3 months


I actualy agree with you most of the time but this time I think you are so wrong. I've been using carbon easton bars for quite some time. Been bruising them and hitting rocks for over a year and still it lasts very good. It looks much worse than my old alu bars that I managed to bend. They made me really belive in carbon if it's done good.

This is how they looked after my 1st heavy crash quite some time ago. Now they are even worse looking and apparantly still holding.


----------



## Carnival (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice looking.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> carbon fiber is very strong....stronger then aluminum but if you scratch the carbon fiber then it becomes very weak....it would be equivalent to a crack in metal


thats uh, actually not really true.

stoked to see this, I think its gonna be the future, should be cool


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Nicer than the Lahar, but no gearbox and no real innovation in frame design? 

I'd rather be on a Lahar (aside from business practices) or a BCD.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

norbar said:


> I actualy agree with you most of the time but this time I think you are so wrong. I've been using carbon easton bars for quite some time. Been bruising them and hitting rocks for over a year and still it lasts very good. It looks much worse than my old alu bars that I managed to bend. They made me really belive in carbon if it's done good.
> 
> This is how they looked after my 1st heavy crash quite some time ago. Now they are even worse looking and apparantly still holding.
> 
> sorry man I will agree to disagree....good that things last for you


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

whats the whole point if it is the same weight as a tradition aluminum one??


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Djponee said:


> whats the whole point if it is the same weight as a tradition aluminum one??


Vibration damping, chassis rigidity, much much stronger. It's not all about weight...


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> carbon fiber is very strong....stronger then aluminum but if you scratch the carbon fiber then it becomes very weak....it would be equivalent to a crack in metal


Not true at all, if done right carbon is more resistant to failure of any kind.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

big thing would be stiffness of the frame, in XC carbon is well know for its stiffness.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> carbon fiber is very strong....stronger then aluminum but if you scratch the carbon fiber then it becomes very weak....it would be equivalent to a crack in metal


So? We haven't seen one of these things snapped or broken.

Your post count is high enough. If you have no evidence to prove this bike is weak, could break etc. then don't post.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> carbon fiber is very strong....stronger then aluminum but if you scratch the carbon fiber then it becomes very weak....it would be equivalent to a crack in metal


I'm sure the engineers have built teh frame to be extremely stiff than added a secondardy thick protection layer over the outside. that wya teh frame is structually sound with a protective outer shell that will take all the abuse. its liek teh carbon weave you see on most carbon stuff, it is only there to add protection and make it look pretty.

BTW any crash that would break a carbon part/frame would do the same to Aluminum/Ti and most likely a light cro-moly


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> So? We haven't seen one of these things snapped or broken.
> 
> Your post count is high enough. If you have no evidence to prove this bike is weak, could break etc. then don't post.


so it's not even out yet......who knows how it will last...i gave an opinion and agreed to disagree....wat else......

my bike i planned on making out of glass and weighs less then a pound hasn't broke yet....wats the difference....lets see real world application


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

The only time I can see carbon as being more prone to making the frame useless is if it gets a puncture.

But I'm sorry... I'd still ride it. It looks hot. And it looks solid.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Did Bryn Atkinson race the Fury or the older DH-i at the latest WC DH in Australia?


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> norbar said:
> 
> 
> > I actualy agree with you most of the time but this time I think you are so wrong. I've been using carbon easton bars for quite some time. Been bruising them and hitting rocks for over a year and still it lasts very good. It looks much worse than my old alu bars that I managed to bend. They made me really belive in carbon if it's done good.
> ...


----------



## cwrender (Jan 26, 2006)

when I saw this bike on eurobike I wasnt this impressed. the bike had already small cracks around the pivot of the rear swingarm. if this frame was this strong where were these cracks coming from? perhaps someone was pogoing around on the bike to much so it failed? but the best part of the story were the gt guys when asked about the cracks: "oh these are only cosmetic and structurally no problem at all." wtf is that? of course cracks are absolutely of no problem (even in aluminium frames) they are there to let the frame breathe fresh air or what? If its the philosophy of this manufacturer to tell storys like this I see no way to ever buy anything from this guys. the problem I see about carbon frames in general are two things: poor manufacturing (even the best frames get only to about half of the strength claimed in the literature) and and the main point is:
carbon is about 2 times as strong as aluminium in the main direction but only half as strong if the forces are applied in a 90 degree angle to this "planned" direction. so whats the direction of forces on a downhill frame? as the influences are so different and so complex the material is loosing all the advantages on optimising into one direction. in my oppinion its better used in road and cc aplications where there is no sidwards landing, noseheavy landing, contact to rocks and trees and things like that.
CW


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

well, they just dropped jill kinter AND byrn atkinson as well as brian lopes last year. They clearly have a genius plan.

I was initially pretty psyched about this bike, but the more and more I hear about GT the more sketch I feel about it. Time will tell I guess


----------

